
The $8 Trillion Internet: McKinsey's Bold Attempt to Measure the E-conomy - slaterhearst
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2011/11/the-8-trillion-internet-mckinseys-bold-attempt-to-measure-the-e-conomy/247963/#.TrflaCEol5k.hackernews
======
wildbunny
"So McKinsey's report limited its scope to the online economy in the G-8
countries plus five more: Brazil, China, India, South Korea and Brazil."

lol

~~~
chollida1
Why is that funny? If they are assuming a pareto distribution then getting the
top 13 countries probably would make the estimate fairly accurate.

~~~
reginaldo
I think the lol refers to the fact that Brazil is counted twice.

~~~
chollida1
Ah, yep. The jokes on me:) I missed that.

------
sriram_sun
Heh! They'll turn around and sell this "study" for millions of dollars and
will keep the mouths of McKinsey new hires moving for a few hours more.

------
hessenwolf
Pinch of salt. Probably cost a few hundred grand to put together, but still a
pinch of salt.

------
stfu
I wonder if McKinsey is ever going to realize that they can't measure
everything.

